

What are WebComponents and why are they important? - RevillWeb
http://www.revillweb.com/articles/why-web-components-are-important/

======
metasean
@RevillWeb

Thank you for this write up!

I've been looking for an overview of WebComponents, including a simple example
and yours is the best I've seen yet.

You do state that there are three extensions (X-Tag, Polymer, & Bosonic). But
then you question their interoperability. I'm definitely a newb in this area,
but isn't the main selling point of WebComponents that it doesn't matter how
the component itself is written (e.g., your comparison of the X-Tag component
code to the Polymer component code) what matters is that each version is
simply a plug and play component?

